# Sound system



## Harry (May 30, 2021)

I have a very basic sound system in my current living space. It was tiring to keep my favourite one because there were a lot of other packages to move to this one. I had an assembled surround system. They do it for you locally. And it was amazing when those speaker specific scenes happen on TV.

I will have to live with what I have now for at least 6 months.


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 30, 2021)

My rack sound system is in storage in my garage, I’ve not had it running in about ten years.


----------



## Harry (May 30, 2021)

What is a rack sound system ? Is it a particular model or type ? I know some basic brands and terminology. But not a technical person in this topic. 

I think we need to use electronics every now and then. To make sure that it is working.


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 30, 2021)

A rack system is a bunch of pieces that make up the stereo system, similar to this.


----------



## Harry (May 30, 2021)

VCP, Cassette Player, what's the third one ?

We had something similar. From the old days. It is not working anymore. But we still have it somewhere. Mainly because it is a part of nostalgia.


----------



## lavalamp (May 30, 2021)

Ozzy47 said:


> A rack system is a bunch of pieces that make up the stereo system, similar to this.
> View attachment 1963


That's brilliant! My parents had a rack system like that when I was a kid!


----------



## Harry (May 30, 2021)

The appearance is very exciting. If we lived in 80s or 90s and found this with a neighbour, we are going to feel a lot of " he has got this super cool and advanced system ". The same as how people were so impressed about those Pentium processor computers.


----------

